# تصفح مجلة المهندسين المصرية



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (2 أغسطس 2007)

هنا توجد مجلة نقابة المهندسين المصرية على هذا الرابط ولتصفح اعداد المجلة لا بد من وجود برنامج adobe readerعلى جهازك وممكن تنزله من على نفس الموقع وعلى فكرة ده موقع النقابة اصلا
http://www.eea.org.eg/megalla/


----------



## م/عماد حمدي (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (30 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssss


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssss


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssss for u


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر سيد اسلام موقع جميل للخزانات


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل العوض (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## بهاء (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الموقع اللطيف


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خـــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## nono* (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وكل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## GeoOo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس نادرالشيخ (29 يوليو 2010)

*رسالة الى كل زوجة*​​*عن أبي سعيد ألخدري رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إنَّ من أشر الناس عند الله منزلةً يوم القيامة الرَّجلَ يفضي إلى المرأة وتفضي إليه ثم ينشر سرها" صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. (رواه مسلم)*​
*فالزوجة المسلمة يجري عليها الحديث السابق مجراه على الزوج المسلم في إفشاء أسرار الزوج. وإنه لمن أمور الخيانة الزوجية ودلائل النفاق مين الزوجة لزوجها أن يطلع الآخرون منها على ما ستره الله تعالى، فتفضح زوجها وتنزل من شأنه وتجعله عرضة للاحتقار وتجلب عليه المذلة والمهانة، فأنى لها أن يتغمدها الله برحمته وهي على ما هي فيه من خيانة.**

**والزوجة المسلمة لا تقع في مثل هذا أبداً من قريب أو بعيد، فهو من دلائل النفاق، حيث روى عن عبدا لله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " أربعٌ من كُنَّ فيه كان منافقاً خالصاً، ومن كانت فيه إحداهن كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدَعَها: إذا اؤتُمن خان، وإذا حدَّثَ كَذَبَ، وإذا عاهد غَدَرَ، وإذا خاصَمَ فَجَرَ " صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (متفقٌ عليه). والذي يتعلق بحديثنا هنا هما الخصلتان الأولى والأخيرة. **
**الخصلة الأولى وهي التي تقع فيها المرأة وهي تظن أنها لا ترتكب جرماً حين تتحدث فيما تتحدث عن أحوال زوجها فتعرض لأسرار لم يكن الزوج ليحب إفشاءها ولو كانت غير ذات أثر من وجهة نظرها. فكل ما يكره الزوج مذياعه من أحداث تمت داخل أستار البيت او بينها وبينة فى اى حديث كان عبر تيلفون او غير ذلك من الوسائل الموجودة ، يعتبر إفشاؤه من قبيل خيانة الأمانة. وليس للزوجة أن تعتمد على تأويلها الأحادي للأشياء وتفترض عدم وقوع الضرر جراء إفشائها، أو أن تعرف ما هو سر تعريفاً ضيقاً ينحصر في العلاقات الخاصة جداً والأسرار الخطيرة الواضحة خطورتها، وتعد ما وراء ذلك غير ذي أهمية في حين قد يعده الزوج خيانة حقيقية. وليس للمرأة أن تهين زوجها وتفشي ما لا يرضى. ولأحوط أن تتحرز المرأة في حديثها عن بيتها وعن مايدور بينها وبين زوجها ايان كان الحديث فلا تبدي إلا ما يسر زوجها ويرفع من شأنه بين الناس، أو تكف إن شاءت.** وتصبر علية وتكون لة الخزانة التى يحمل فيها كل سر كما اختارها وتكون عند ظن الذى شرحة ووضحة الاسلام وتتحمل سرائة وضرائة ولا تعلن الى ماقد يسر لها من زوجها 
**الخصلة الأخيرة التي بينها الحديث تقع فيها أغلب النساء. غير أن المرأة المسلمة تعرف أبعاد ما تقول وتلتزم بالمعيار الإسلامي المبني على أدب الخلاف. فلا يفترض الإسلام أن الحياة الزوجية هي حياة مثالية لا تتخللها نزاعات ومشاحنات. بل إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه قد أوشك أن يبين من أم المؤمنين حفصة بنت عمرٍ رضى الله تعالى عنهما لكثرة مراجعتها إياه، لولا أن نزل جبريل عليه السلام بأمر الله تعالى أن راجع حفصة فإنها صوَّامةٌ قوَّامة. ولا شك أن إختلاف الطباع والتربية والثقافة والفروق الفردية والخبرات النفسية والإختلاف الطبيعي بين الرجل والمرأة، كل ذلك يجعل الحياة الزوجية عرضة للكثير من الخلاف والإختلاف. غير أن الإسلام قد وضع الأسس والمحاذير التي تحفظ البيت المسلم في مثل هذه الظروف العاصفة، حين تشتد المشاحنات وتنجرف العاطفة، وتكون المرأة هي الأسرع دائماً في الجنوح نحو فض عُرى العلاقة لما قد تحسه أو تتوهمه من القهر ولاسيما إذا لم يبادر الزوج بالتحرك بدبلوماسية وحنكة لتخفيف حدة الموقف وتوجيه دفة الحوار نحو منطقة آمنة.**
**وفي خلال مثل هذا العصف المعنوي، هناك من النساء من تعصف كلماتها بالحياة الزوجية تماماً وتجرها إلى نقطة اللاعودة، وذلك حين تقع في خصلة النفاق الأخيرة (**إذا خاصم فجر**)ن فتخرج كل ما كان **يخفى من أمرها مع زوجها**، **أمام أهلها وأهله والمقربين منهما، فتكشف ما قد ستره الله** من عيوب الزوج وأخطائه وما أسرَّ إليها وأفضى به إليها في وقت كانا ينعمان فيه بالود والصفاء. بل هناك من النساء من تعمد إلى الإضرار بالزوج وإذاعة أسراره نكاية به وهي لا تعرف أتعود إليه أم تفارقه، فتكون قد فجرت بأسراره وانقلبت عدوة له بعد ما كان بينهما من مودة ورحمة. والزوجة المسلمة لا تفعل ذلك وهي تعلم ما تقول وتزنه بميزان الإيمان الذي يتعارض مع النفاق ولا يلتقي به أبداً، وميزان التقوى والخوف من الله أن تكون من أشر الناس يوم القيامة. فإن عادت إليه كانت محببة إليه أكثر، لما وجد عندها من كرم الخلق والصدق في السراء وفي الضراء والخوف من الله الذي معه يأمن كل قلب مسلم، فمن خاف الله أمنه الله مما هو سواه، فيصبح العبد سامياً بالتواضع لوجه الله، آمناً بالخوف من الله، غنياً بالزهد فيما هو في أيدي الناس. وهذا هو حال المؤمن وطريقته. **
**وأما إذا ما فارقت زوجها على ذلك ولم يقدر الله لهما أن يعودا، فهما يفترقان على الخير ويتذاكران بالخير، وقلما افترق زوج عن زوجه وهي لعرضه صائنة ولسره حافظة. وخير ما ورد في ذلك بعضٌ من آية من سورة النساء، حيث يقول أصدق القائلين سبحانه وتعالى " ... فالصالحاتُ قانتاتٌ حافظاتٌ للغيب بما حفظ الله... " (النساء من الآية 34). فهن يحفظن أزواجهن في غيابهم، ويحفظن الغيب الذي حفظه الله وستره من أمور أزواجهن، فهو غيب نسبي، إذ لا يعتبر غيباً لمن يعرفه، وهو خلاف الغيب المطلق الذي لا يُظهر الله عليه أحداً إلا من ارتضى من رسول فإنه يسلكه وإما من الأمور الهامة التي تحدث ألان في مجتمعنا وهو عندما تتزوج المرأة وتصبح في عصمة رجل تحس بأنها مملوكة ومسيرة على غير اردادتها فالتجئ دائما للأهل وهم بدورهم يتخذون بعض المواقف التي لتقع في صلاحياتهم لان بموجب تزويج المرأة انتقلت كل الصلاحيات للزوج كاملة غير منقوصة ويقع بعض الاختلافات حين إذن تبدأ المرأة في تشويه صورة الرجل إمام الجميع وتصف فيه مالم يكن موجود أو معلوما في أيام الرخاء عندما كانت في أحضانة ويجمعهم مكان تملائة المودة والرحمة والحنان (وهذا نوع من الخيانة الأدبية ) التي شدد عليها وحزر منها الإسلام ولكن عندما يكون المجتمع مثقف على دراية بما نصه الإسلام وواضحة فيقع العدل وتهذب المرأة ويعاد لها ماقد نسيته أو لا تعلمه تجاه هذه الحقوق الشرعية الواجبة وكذالك الحكم يكون في حق كل زوجة تتخذ اى إجراء أو تخطو خطوة وتقوم على شي من المظاهر التي من المفروض العودة للزوج فيها كا السفر والذهاب إلى الأماكن أو حضور المناسبات إلى غير ذلك من الأشياء التي يعود التسيير فيها للزوج وهذا حق واجب وحق أصيل وهذه حقوق القوامة للرجل على المرأة لقولة (الرجال قوامون على النساء ) فذالك من صلاحيات القوامة للرجل أما عندما تقوم المرأة بضرب عرض الحائط وعزل الزوج عن كل هذا الحق أو حتى مناقشتها ومجادلتها فيه **فيكون هذا هو النشوز الادبى والفسق عن الأمر وعلية يغضب الرجل ولغضبة تثب المرأة من الملائكة حين تغدو وتنام وتقوم لأنها مخالفة لشرع وشريعة نصت بأفعال وجعلت ضوابط خالفه ماجاء بها ويغضب عليها من فسماء إلى أن تعود إلى الصواب ومن النساء من يقومون بعمل كل هذا بمساعدة الأهل تحت مبررات واهية ليعلمها الأهل وهى تصورها لهم من وجه نظر يفهمونها ويقتنعون بها وعلية تبدأ السراعات التي تنتهي بالانفصال والاهانة لكل الإطراف ويكون الندم ومن هذا المنطلق في الموضوع الهام الذي أصبح في كل مكان وتأثر بة المجتمع وارتفع علية نسبة الطلاق في مجتمعنا المسلم ولذا انصح كل زوجة وكل امرأة مقبلة على الزواج بان تعود وتراجع نفسها كل يوم تشعر فيه بأنها تفسد باى تصرف كان العلاقة الذي حددها الله وان تكون سرا وبئرا عميقا لأسرار زوجها وان تحافظ على هذا وهى في عصمته أو لقدر الله خرجت من عصمته حيث بعد خروج المرأة من عصمة الرجل والافتراق يكون ما تعلمه من أسرار للزوج السابق في زمة الله وبينها وبين الله فان أعربت عنة وافشتة يكون جزائها على الله حيث أن المولا عز وجل حينما تقوم الساعة وتحشر العباد وياتى الملائكة ويسقون الناس لسئوال في حضرة الرحمن فيقول رب العزة يابن ادم أتذكر يوم فعلت كذا وكذا سترتها لك في الدنيا واليوم استرها واغفرها لك وليفضحه أمام الخلائق فأنها صفة من صفات المولا ألا وهى الستر وجاء في هذا أحاديث كثيرة وهذه الرسالة أرسلها كل أخت متزوجة ومقبلة على الزواج ولكل زوجة تعانى من عدم الاستقرار في الحياة الزوجية فبداية معظم واهم المشاكل تكون مما ذكرناه ويصل الأمر في بعض الحالات إلى أكثر من هذا والكل يعلم بة وهو عندما ياتى وقت على الرجل من صعوبة المعيشة وثقل المسئوليات وكثرة الالتزامات علية يبتعد قليلا عن اداءالعلاقة الحميمة أو عدم دائها على الوجه الذي يرضى المرأة فتكون هنا مشكلة تفصح عنها بعض النساء لا أمهاتهم وأخواتهم والى الجارة في بعض الأحيان وهذا من الأشياء التي تعتبر سرا وسرا هاما فأقول لهما اخواتى هذا ليس مرضا عضويا ولكن نفسيا ولديك انتى العلاج ليس لدا الطبيب فحاولي أن تخففي على زوجك وتهوني علية وتنسيه فاوالله الذي لا الة الا غيرة العلاج عندك وبدك وانتى تجهلية والبدية ( فصمام القوة لديك ففتحيه وهيئي له العالم الذي ينسيه احزانة ويفرغ كل همومه التي ابعدتة عنك وجعلته ليصل لك كما تحبين وصدقيني مامن رجل ألا ولدية هذا ولكن مايحدث في مجتمعنا ألان هو السبب الرئيسي لفساد هذه العلاقة وهذا بدلا أن تفشى سره وتعلنية لااحد مهما كان هو من اهلك أو أهلة ونعلم جميعا بان المرأة لا تخفى شي عن أمها وأختها فما رأيك بان يكون الآخرون من الأهل سواء عندك أو عنده على نفس الحالة بل كثيرا من مجتمعنا ألان يعانى من هذه المشاكل الهامة التي تهوى بأصحابها إلى بئر عميق من المشاكل والخراب إذا استسلمنا لها ولم نبحث لها عن حلول ولكن الحلول معروفة وموجودة وسهلة جدا مما نتصور فجربى وفعلي هذا وسترين النتائج بنفسك اولا وكوني جديدة دائما ومتغير فى أشكال الجمال فنوعى من أشكال زينتك ولبسك وبرفناتك واهتمي بأدق شي يحبه لديك وكوني دائما مبتسمة في وجه وشعرية بان لديك كل المفاتيح لااسعادة حتى لو كلاما فهو يؤثر جدااا وجعلي صوتك خفيضا مليء بالأنوثة وجليسي بجواره دائما مداعبة اياة بالحديث الهادئ والحب الصادق مهونة ومزيلة ومبسطة لكل هموم يتحدث اليكى بها مخاطبة العقل والقلب فيه بمفتاح الحنان وبقوة حينها ستجدي طفل يبكى في أحضانك ويبذل كل شئ لإسعادك وستكوني الدواء الذي ياتى سريعا يوميا وبانتظام لتناوله كالمدمن وعلية يبدأ ويستجمع كل قوة لدية كي الفارس الذى يستحق كل هذا الحب والحنان وهذا لأنك اثرتى رجولته بحنانك وحبك وياتى بالقوة الاحتياطية أيضا وهذا يكون بداية لثورة من الحب لدية تقوا وتكبر يوما بعد يوم طالما انتى تواظبين على القيام بمهامك تجاه السالف ذكرها وهى أشياء بسيطة وغير مكلفة وفى متناول الجميع وهنا لتوجد اى مشاكل أصلا وان وجدت لتؤثر بشي وإنما تزول سريعا ويتلافها الطرفان لوجود هدف اسما من اى مشكلة وأمر مهما كان لان تواجد المشاكل غير موجود في هذه العلاقة السليمة التي أساسها الحب والثقة والمودة والحفاظ على الكرامة والخوف من الطرفان على اى شائبة تعترض احداهما حيث انهم بقيا روح واحد في جسدان مليئان بحب ووفاء لدرجة تصلهم الى الاخلاص الذى خلقة الله وجعلة فى القلوب ولكن هنا نما الاخلاص من سلوك واسلوب بنيا على قواعد سليمة *
*وهذا الوجة الاخر الوجة الجميل العطر لافشاء الاسرار التى هى اصلا جزء من هذة المشكلة المشكلة التى تنجب معظم واهم مشاكل الاسرة العربية المسلمة وغير المسلمة داعيا الله لكم بتوفيق والهداية *
*والاستقرار لكل اخت وام فى بلادنا العربية *
*اخيكم *
* مهندس*
* نادر محمود عبدالسلام محمد عبدالرحمن الشيخ *
* مهندس كهرباء استشارى بالمملكة العربية السعودية*
* باحث فى العلاقات الزوجية *


----------



## حكيم بن حزام (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## talaat.monsef1980 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى الكريم*​


----------

